# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How do you stop from swallowing?

## Willowleaf

I was excited to try the WILD method, but I keep swallowing when I relax  :Sad: , is there anyway to stop myself from automatically swallowing, or can I not WILD because of this?

----------


## timbowman1

Just allow yourself to swallow and do not think about it. If you dont think about it and just let it happen on its own, it shouldnt affect your wild.

----------


## Supernova

How?  You don't.  Just realize it doesn't make a difference if you swallow.  It doesn't keep you up when you go to bed, does it?

----------


## Willowleaf

It doesn't keep me up, but it keeps me from achieving SP and thus WILD.

----------


## Puffin

When your throat relaxes enough (this is a good thing), you'll automatically swallow because it closes up. Then it opens again.
If you don't worry about this, you should be fine.

If you're swallowing because you're collecting a lot of drool, well, just get a towel and stick it under your head.  :tongue2:

----------


## Dextrochris

Do not worry about swallowing at all, program it into your mind that it does not mess with you obtaining SP at all, just do not swallow like every 10 seconds though lol.

----------


## Naiya

You can try sleeping with your head at a slight angle. Use a very fluffy pillow or two pillows. Be sure that this feels comfortable enough for you. Your saliva will naturally drain and you shouldn't need to swallow.

----------


## Hazel

I used to have the same problem. Every time you think about it, it automatically makes you want to swallow. It's not the act of swallowing that stops you from achieving SP; it's the worry that swallowing will hinder you.

If it's really that distracting, then immediately think of something else to get your mind off it: think about what you're going to do in your lucid, or even recite a poem/song lyrics.

----------


## Dextrochris

Mind on or off, it does not matter, long as you know it will not interfere then you are good...

----------


## Willowleaf

Ok, I'll try that

----------

